# Living costs in Tsukuba, Ibaraki prefecture



## pleasehelp

My husband is going through the process of applying for a job in Tsukuba (we currently live in the UK). We have a 1 year old child and I don't plan to return to work just yet. The salary for this job is 3,240,000 yen per year, and I don't believe there are any benefits such as health insurance/housing/relocation costs. We are wondering whether this is enough to live comfortably in Tsukuba for a family of three? If anyone could help I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## pleasehelp

Oh I have just found out a little more info about this job - it DOES include health insurance for my husband only, and this salary is after tax, so the monthly take-home salary will be 270,000 yen.


----------



## Rube

It can be done but you are going to have to be careful.


----------



## debbiemaddern

I think you should look at cost of renting, it does not seem enough for you to have a good lifestyle.


----------

